# I Want A Quality, Cheap Bike-Specific Tool Kit!



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I know quality and cheap usually don’t go together, but I thought I would try! And yes, I did see the earlier post asking a similar question, but I think our requirements are a bit different. Now, on to my question…

Does anyone have a recommendation for a quality, cheap bicycle-specific tool kit? I have a lot of tools for general mechanic/repair work, but I have recently (and once before) found the need for a chain whip and cassette lockring removal tool. I have a friend who owns these tools, and he came to the rescue both times, but I would like to have my own tools to be able to work on things as my schedule allows and not have to wait a day or two to get the tools I need. I realize I could buy these 2 tools separately, but I like the idea of having a separate kit that has these tools (along with other bike-specific tools) all together in a neat package. 

I’ve been checking-out the tool kits online and from the pricing I’ve seen I assume the Park stuff is the best, and the super-cheap stuff is junk. Even though I won’t be using the tools every day I want quality tools, so hopefully one of you kind souls can point me in the right direction! Any and all recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

sette stuff isn't bad. I personally have just added what i need, as i need it. I understand that you dont want to wait a couple days to get something but the alternative is buying a lot of stuff that you may potentially never use.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Look *your* bike over and buy the few specialty tools you'll need. Buy a small plastic toolbox and you have your "kit".

If you buy a new crankset (etc.), buy any special tool needed at the same time if you don't already have it.

There really aren't that many tools needed.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with gmcttr, any tool kit that you'll find will have tools that you will never use, or tools that you already have included in it. As an example, just about every bike tool kit ever made includes cone wrenches. Fine if you have cup and cone hubs, but sealed cartridge bearing hubs on your bike? You just paid for tools you won't use. Many also include common tool, screw drivers, hex wrenches, etc., that you likely already have. 

Like was said, look your bike over and determine what bike specific tools you'll actually need for the level of maintenance/work you intend to do. You'll likely be surprised at how few bike specific tools you'll actually need. 

Your call.

Good Dirt


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Agree. I've got a full spread mechanics "setup" here, from my mechanic'in days, and I just bought a few add-ons and a tackle box to stow in my car. 
Things that I keep in my trunk... 3/8" hex socket set, 3/8" torx socket set, crank puller (must have), bottom bracket tool (whatever you have), chain whip, cassette lock-ring socket, third hand tool, casing and cable cutter, spoke wrenches, chain tool (a decent one), torque wrench , tire levers, patch kit, shock pump, tire pump. 
Add a couple ratchets (3/8, 1/2) a few screwdrivers, wrenches, some pliers, and I'm all set.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

Same as eclipse, I think a must have tool in addition to what was listed are masterlink pliers


----------



## wilonpill (Aug 19, 2009)

Sette and Performance stuff is fine. Honestly, Park stuff is nothing special compared to real non bike tools. Not sure why they have such a great reputation....


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

sette and the nashbar stuff is crap. stamped tools that are not deburred. pedros is crap and over priced. park may not be anything special compared to hardline tools that cater to the auto and industrial mechanic, which i agree to an extent. i don't buy park branded regular tools. park clicker torque wrenches from taiwan? no thanks. find me some bicycle specific tools that are equal or better than park and that i can order from qbp. the availability and extensive lineup really cant be beat.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

MitchD said:


> Same as eclipse, I think a must have tool in addition to what was listed are masterlink pliers


duh. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

reptilezs said:


> find me some bicycle specific tools that are equal or better than park and that i can order from qbp. the availability and extensive lineup really cant be beat.


Lifeline and BBB, not better than park, but fairly equal except way, way cheaper


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

reptilezs said:


> sette and the nashbar stuff is crap. stamped tools that are not deburred. pedros is crap and over priced. park may not be anything special compared to hardline tools that cater to the auto and industrial mechanic, which i agree to an extent. i don't buy park branded regular tools. park clicker torque wrenches from taiwan? no thanks. find me some bicycle specific tools that are equal or better than park and that i can order from qbp. the availability and extensive lineup really cant be beat.


Agreed. That said Lezyne has some pretty sweet shop tools. Fully metal 3-ways with replaceable bits, pedal wrenches, chain whips, and some BB/freewheel tools. I doubt q has them yet or if they will, they don't carry much of their stuff.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

reptilezs said:


> pedros is crap and over priced.


Pedros makes multiple tools that are superior to the Park offering. Their BB socket holder (which Park doesn't even make,) crank puller, spoke wrenches, headset press and tire levers are all superior to Park's offerings.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you're better off just buying the tools as you need them. Much of the time when you buy a kit that has "everything", the tools are of lesser quality. Buy them as you need them and can afford them, and then you will have a nice set that should last pretty much forever.


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

krott5333 said:


> i think you're better off just buying the tools as you need them. Much of the time when you buy a kit that has "everything", the tools are of lesser quality. Buy them as you need them and can afford them, and then you will have a nice set that should last pretty much forever.


+1.


----------

